# Delayed planting from flooding and cattle kill



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I think you should all pay attention to the amount of farm land not being planted, and the quantity of cattle killed off from the flooding. A lot of ground, and I mean alot, remains unplanted.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

reports already say that food prices for grains and other things will

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...t-food-bills-rise-extreme-weather/3282457002/

Beef prices at supermarkets could rise 25 to 50 cents per pound and pork as much as $1, estimates Phil Flynn, a senior market analyst at the Price Futures Group in Chicago.

The impact on grains that go into products such as cereal will be more muted; two-and-a-half pennies per product is his forecast. Plus, food manufacturers might choose to swallow the higher cost of those ingredients rather than pass it on to shoppers.

"You're going to see it on meat prices this summer higher. Cheerios? Not so much," Flynn said. "If the bad weather continues or the flooding continues, all bets are off."


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

No floods but real late spring here. Only stuff like asparagus and rhubarb coming in. I've got lots to transplant once I can get the soil going. Should have plenty of vegetables in about a month.

In the mean time clear out all the old stuff in the freezers. Then summer time I'm .......

I'm going fish,.... fish, fish,.... fish, fish ,fishing....... I'm going fishing, hook sinker and line.....


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I keep telling people to buy some food NOW, it's going to be spendy by the end of summer. Nobody listens.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

If the trade war and tariffs against chinese products persists it should help offset the lower yields.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> I keep telling people to buy some food NOW, it's going to be spendy by the end of summer. Nobody listens.


I'm listening, and I wish I had a larger TEOTWAWKI room.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm listening, and I wish I had a larger TEOTWAWKI room.


Hey, one can stack crates of chili, beef stew, and veggies almost anywhere in the house. Corners. Closets. Hallways. 5 or 6 extra cases of food might get us through the food shortage until we plant next year. Lots of folks will be extra GLAD they have a garden this year too!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

And MAYBE there's a silver lining to this cloud: people will wake up and realize that YES a disaster could strike which might directly affect them... and prepare accordingly.
Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> And MAYBE there's a silver lining to this cloud: people will wake up and realize that YES a disaster could strike which might directly affect them... and prepare accordingly.
> Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh...


What could you have you have been thinking! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't forget about all the hogs that are being destroyed from swine fever. If this gets into US it will be another big hit.

Yeah your right we have lived here for 50 years and I have never seen this much water. There is water running in fields and the woods like never before. After the 100 inches of snow melt and 2-3 inches of rain every couple days it will never dry out.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...m-swine-fever-in-china-rabobank-idUSKCN1RO0MP


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And yet the evil-foolish swamp creatures in DC continue to pay farmers to produce substandard "food" and burn good fuel to produce shitty fuel (ethanol).

Anyone wanna bet that federal policy changes this year? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been a substandard farmer my whole life. Where do I sign up for this guvment money? They must owe me millions by now.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I've been a substandard farmer my whole life. Where do I sign up for this guvment money? They must owe me millions by now.


Hah! You ain't gonna see one penny of that $. It's all gonna go to the giant agri-businesses. ADM, Cargill, etc. The little guys won't get squat. Trump's heart might be in the right place, but the pols and political fat-cats will see that this money goes to their big donors. And you with your 50 acres ain't gonna qualify. Sad state of affairs!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> I keep telling people to buy some food NOW, it's going to be spendy by the end of summer. Nobody listens.


I'm listening StratMaster! I'm all about stocking up. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Meat prices should fall initially as farmers sell off stock too expensive feed. Then will shoot up as remaining stock becomes scarce.

Farmers don't want to go broke or starve their animals.

I've got cousins that raise local beef. I can order a 1/4 or 1/2 steer and plug in the spare freezer this fall.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I've been a substandard farmer my whole life. Where do I sign up for this guvment money? They must owe me millions by now.


Should be a USDA office in your county. Lots of programs for small farms. You need to look things available over, then apply.

EQIP is a good place to start. After two years I'm finally getting some funds for my application. $$$ for managing/improving my woodlot (remove invasives, pre-harvest thinning, crop tree release,....), rest of property also getting some funding. Not a lot of $$$ but it will help.

https://www.nrcs.usda.gov/wps/portal/nrcs/main/national/programs/financial/eqip/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

recent (date??) graphic report of the US corn planting situation - state by state - 2019 vs 2018 >>> OK in some states and totally obismal in others ....

the situation has changed much in IL in the last 2 weeks - IL has almost twice the tillable corn acrege (8M vs 4M) than the neighboring states - so it doesn't bode well for the 2019 #s - my particular area is probably 10% planted at best - it's going to be one hell of a landrush to plant if it ever quits raining & dries up ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> View attachment 98129
> 
> 
> recent (date??) graphic report of the US corn planting situation - state by state - 2019 vs 2018 >>> OK in some states and totally obismal in others ....
> ...


Getting rid of ALL E10 acres would soften the effect of food/feed/beef prices.

How much of that corn was going to produce ethanol that uses more energy to produce vs gasoline? Subsidized corn should be going to feed AMERICANS, not; China/commies/overseas socialists, 3rd world shitholes that oppose us, BIG-AGRA, cruncy/feeley E10 Prius owners.

And we are saturated in petroleum with new finds in west Tx/Nm, more than the Saudis, let them eat sand.

P.S. Illini, when is your first frost date? Can your corn get in on time to mature? A july 1st planting and oct 1st frost would give you 90 days. On a plus these floods will fertilize the lands like not naturally done in many years


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

My cotton farmer neighbors haven't planted yet either. Heck, I just got my beans in today.

Local ran a story about farmers wanting to get to their fields but being unable because rains had washed culverts and bridges out and road crews hadn't been able to get to them all. And we're in a pretty well-off county. Can't imagine what it's like in the delta.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

View attachment 98131


https://www.nasdaq.com/article/pres...ant-amid-more-rain-aid-package-20190524-00055


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Marica said:


> My cotton farmer neighbors haven't planted yet either. Heck, I just got my beans in today.
> 
> Local ran a story about farmers wanting to get to their fields but being unable because rains had washed culverts and bridges out and road crews hadn't been able to get to them all. And we're in a pretty well-off county. Can't imagine what it's like in the delta.


I plouged 1/2 my garden ~ 3 weeks ago, was best time given wettness but still too wet, usually done April........ I decided to finish up this week and found 1st plowing had compacted some soil (deep loam) so I did the whole garden again. I wanted to run the harrow through, then it started to rain........ we got 3/4" rain. Well at least it is all plowed and I have many indoor/greenhouse stuff to transplant. Seeded stuff is going to be late.

I'm in Northeast, not near any floodplains. I wish those less fortunate best of luck and good weather


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Just duck-duck-go'ed (refuse to do the g-word) "Mississippi flooding" for past month and the affects are one thing after another. No barge traffic on the river so northern farmers can't ship last fall's wheat, so storage space is overfilled. ... Here in Mississippi there's a huge problem with WMAs and deer and turkey being displaced. also backwater flooding into the tributaries. It's a mess. We're on relatively high ground but we never seen the lake this full.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

P.S. Illini, when is your first frost date? Can your corn get in on time to mature? A july 1st planting and oct 1st frost would give you 90 days. On a plus these floods will fertilize the lands like not naturally done in many years

that's turning into quite a conversation piece between the farmers and seed companies - it'll have to be a long length season with a late fall & winter to get in the traditional plantings they originally intended - if the harvest goes short it won't be worthwhile even bothering to plant ...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> P.S. Illini, when is your first frost date? Can your corn get in on time to mature? A july 1st planting and oct 1st frost would give you 90 days. On a plus these floods will fertilize the lands like not naturally done in many years
> 
> that's turning into quite a conversation piece between the farmers and seed companies - it'll have to be a long length season with a late fall & winter to get in the traditional plantings they originally intended - if the harvest goes short it won't be worthwhile even bothering to plant ...


Here you there.

Been on Moms/Dads ~60 years. They tell you "frost date", but I've seen the early/late that long. Snow in May, frost first few Sept.

I hope things change out right. Maybe flooded fields a fertilizer blessing and a late frost.

Best.

MT


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

And I can go into Monsanto GMO on this. Mutha Fu........

How Does Monsanto give a rats AZZ about farmers or how crops deal with environment?

I have 60 day corn, it's not Monsanto *shit*I can spray @roundup on! If I plant , 4th July, in Zone 5 I'll get some


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I farm on the lL./Wis. border, about 70 acres. Last year due to bottom ground with no drain tile, and other issues I planted one field July 5th. 103 day corn. It yielded about 60 bu/ac. At 3.50 contract price I need to be 115 bu/ac to break even. I don't think I will even get in for a week or better yet. Grrr


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In our area planting is behind a lot. My land is not planted yet. On our ride through IL an IN a lot of land that would have long been planted is not and is clearly wet.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Where I don't have standing water, I can run my 4 wheeler, make ruts, the fill in with water in minutes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Raw Veganism is very healthy. 
Living and Raw Foods Community Support


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yippee, we got another 3.5 inches at my place the last day or so. My poor farming neighbors have been planting like crazy over the last few days. Few days of dry weather. Just to have it all washed away. Otherwise it will rot in the ground with the cold air and soil temps. 

Suppose to rain again Tues, Wed and the weekend. I'm sure it's getting to the point they won't even try to plant anything else. If they can ever get back into the fields.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I an so sorry for you REAL farmers Lots of land.

I just grow for myself. That is garden, orchards, berries.

I am on high ground that will never flood.

But don't have easy water either. It bites two ways.

Best of luck.


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

Last I heard national corn average was 58%. Markets rallied for it. We have a large carry out of both corn and soybeans so hopefully we can deplete some of it and come to terms with China before harvest. I’ve seen it very wet in 50 to 100 mile radius pockets, but seriously never through out the whole Midwest like this. This is a historic event. I pray everyone can get at least something in and have a decent harvest.

FYI Monsanto is no longer a thing Mad Trapper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

My place is being planted as I sit here. Not the latest year crops went in but it has been a long time sense crops were going in on the 6th of June. Still amazes me to see the huge equipment roll through the fields. I remember working and planting this place with 3 bottom plow and 6 row planter. Darn planter out there right now is wider than a federal highway.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I'm still small scale: 9N ford , dearborn plow 2 share 14". dearborn harrow, troy built tiller made in Troy NY not China. I do have 3-cyl Ford 2000 too.

I have deep loam that if I work too soon it packs down.

All sorts of transplants to put in. Almost no early seeded crops. 

FKing deer and chucks got some.........

I grow for me and good friends


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I just got home, put in 23 acres after work tonight, my brother worked all day fixing the big tractor and n
My daughter ran seed, fertilizer, and parts trip.. we have not given up on corn yet,
We would normally be washing and putting equipment away.
164 acres to go


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> I just got home, put in 23 acres after work tonight, my brother worked all day fixing the big tractor and n
> My daughter ran seed, fertilizer, and parts trip.. we have not given up on corn yet,
> We would normally be washing and putting equipment away.
> 164 acres to go


You have my best of luck/weather. I have a small place where I bust my nuts to just get a little bit of what you do. I'm still using 1940s equipment on a small place.

Only good thing is I can fix all equipment myself, with simple tools, if I can still find parts.

My grandfather ran horses


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

God bless the farmer, large and small. I commercial farm grapes and cattle hay and grow a family vegetable garden. This year I planted a small field of sunflowers just for the heck of it. I figured my kids would have a good time getting lost in it when it gets taller. There is nothing about farming that is easy so I admire anyone who does it on any scale.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

youngridge said:


> Last I heard national corn average was 58%. Markets rallied for it. We have a large carry out of both corn and soybeans so hopefully we can deplete some of it and come to terms with China before harvest. I've seen it very wet in 50 to 100 mile radius pockets, but seriously never through out the whole Midwest like this. This is a historic event. I pray everyone can get at least something in and have a decent harvest.
> 
> FYI Monsanto is no longer a thing Mad Trapper
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F Monsanto, they care about money even if they poison everybody. Only time I use glyphosphate/roundup is for poison ivy as I can't get near it.

I only grow open pollinated/heirloom vegetables and save my own seeds, unless they are wind/bee pollinated. Then I alternate years for seeds, to avoid that. This year I have 8 tomato and 5 pepper heirlooms I can get seed from, 3 beans and a broccoli. For spuds I use leftovers from the root cellar and beets too. Squash are a bitch as you need to isolate the blossoms and hand pollinate. Brassicas will cross pollinate except broccoli as the rest are biennilas. Plan that out as the seeds last ~5 years. So you need two year old plants for seed crop, think about that.


----------

